# Rear Hub18 hole  16 tooth free wheel vintage bicycle  part



## tanksalot (Feb 26, 2022)

This is a vintage rear unmarked hub and 16 tooth sprocket. This is 18 spoke holes on each side . I have no idea what this was on ? This is in the condition you see on the photos. There is some rust in places as shown in the photos. US shipping only . This will be shipped in a padded flat rate envelope for $10.00 by priority mail unless the new owner want to pay more to have it shipped in a box. Then it’s 3 lbs 7x7x7 . Or a med flat rate box for $16 … 
PayPal friends and family preferred. If paying by goods and services kindly add $2.00 to help cover fees. ((( Please note: Your address on your PayPal account must be the same as your shipping address if paying by goods and services. No exceptions ! )))


----------



## Manhrs (Mar 10, 2022)

I will start 30.00


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 10, 2022)

Manhrs said:


> I will start 30.00



Deal !


----------



## Manhrs (Mar 10, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> Deal !



Thx 😎


----------



## TheChase1 (Apr 24, 2022)

$42


----------

